# Hybrids of Paph. anitum



## ORG (Jun 28, 2009)

Pete showed us in the beginning of june the wonderful hybrid between
_Paph. rothschildianum_ and _Paph. anitum_

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12521&highlight=anitum

In the springtime some other unregistered hybrids were shown in Germany

Here *Paph. philippinense X Paph. anitum*












and anoher clone of the same cross






A really wonderful cross is
*Paphiopedilum Saint Swithin X Paph. anitum*











In the end of may flowered also in the nursery of a friend

*Paph. rothschildianum X Paph. anitum*











This hybrid was registred as 

*Paphiopedilum Wössner Black Wings*

Here another hybridization-example,
*Paphiopedilum Duke of Earl*
_Paph. kolopakingii _X _Paph. adductum_











Not all the pictures were first quality but I think they are good enough for information

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Magicboy (Jun 28, 2009)

:drool:
I think I like the Paphiopedilum Duke of Earl the most, but I wouldn't say no the the others to!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm liking St. Swithin x anitum.


----------



## ORG (Jun 28, 2009)

I had forgotten also to show the unregistred hybrid
*Paph. Nettie McNay X Paph. anitum*







and *Paphiopedilum Wössner Goldarmi*_Paph. armeniacum_ X _Paph. anitum_











Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm thinking anitum is a great parent!


----------



## raymond (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi all 
who made the crossing with Paph. adductum var anitum 

and which is sold


----------



## Greenpaph (Jun 28, 2009)

The St. Swithin x anitum is my favorite!

I'll take them all!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 29, 2009)

Amazing all of them!!!


----------



## ORG (Jun 29, 2009)

Dear Raymond,
the shown crosses with _armeniacum _and _rothschildianum _were made by Franz Glanz, the others I have seen in the exhibition in Dresden in the springtime.
No plant was in trade in Dresden and I think also that Franz has not sold his plants.

Bet greetings

Olaf


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 29, 2009)

FYI, I have one plant roth x anitum which I bought from a german nursery (not from Franz Glanz). The label said roth x adductum 'Black' (or something like that, which was then confirmed as being anitum. The cross came originally from the Netherlands...

BTW, very nice plants, Olaf! Thansk for sharing!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 29, 2009)

Dang! all are super flowers! P anitum really puts out the best in all of it's hybrids. It doesn't look like you could go wrong buying any anitum hybrids.


----------



## Kavanaru (Jun 29, 2009)

Just in case someone in Europe is interested.. I found this today in Ebay Paphiopedilum Saint swithin x Anitum = Paphiopedilum Saint Anitum http://cgi.ebay.ch/Paphiopedilum-Sa...66:2|39:1|72:1317|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Wendy (Jun 29, 2009)

I just love Paph adductum/anitum and their hybrids. That kolo cross is fabulous!


----------



## Candace (Jun 29, 2009)

Love the St. Swithin cross.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 30, 2009)

some excellent blooms!!! Thank you Olaf!! Jean


----------



## dan_t (Jul 1, 2009)

Those are fantastic - it can't be long before a multi with almost black dorsal is created? Or am I wrong and one already has?

I like the armeniacum x anitum the best!

Dan


----------



## Delego (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this, I really enjoy what anitum does in breeding and would love to have one someday, hopefully sooner than later. I beleive they are not allowed at this point and that is really making me drool more as time passes.


----------



## bench72 (Jul 3, 2009)

i think my favourite is.... all of them!

is anitum allowed for registration now? I have an Addicted Philip which is suppose to be an anitum cross, so what would it's new name be?


----------



## emydura (Jul 3, 2009)

bench72 said:


> i think my favourite is.... all of them!
> 
> is anitum allowed for registration now? I have an Addicted Philip which is suppose to be an anitum cross, so what would it's new name be?



I'm sure Olaf would be across this better than me, but I didn't think any of the main taxonomists recognised anitum as a species in its own right. They all just have it under adductum. So I assume in that case your plant would just remain as an Addicted Phillip. 

David


----------



## bench72 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks David, guess that means I won't be changing the name on that hybrid anytime soon, same with my Johanna Berkhardt (roth x adductum var anitum), Spiderman (Michael Koopowitz x adductum var anitum), Wössner Armenigold (armenicaum x adductum var anitum)... next step is to get these to flower!


----------



## emydura (Jul 4, 2009)

bench72 said:


> Thanks David, guess that means I won't be changing the name on that hybrid anytime soon, same with my Johanna Berkhardt (roth x adductum var anitum), Spiderman (Michael Koopowitz x adductum var anitum), Wössner Armenigold (armenicaum x adductum var anitum)... next step is to get these to flower!



Who knows what the future holds in Paph taxonony.

Paph Spiderman!!! A new one on me. Great name. I'm gonna have to get one.

Given the quality of Olaf's pictures Tim, you have something to look forward to there.

David


----------

